# NHTSA Announces Q7 Crash Testing Results



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

NHTSA has released their results on several new vehicles, including the Q7. In short, the Q7 received 5-stars out of 5 in driver and passenger frontal crashes and 4-stars out of 5 for rollover. 
NHTSA result page for Q7 here....
http://www.safercar.gov/NCAP/Cars/4199.html


----------

